# 04 gto key remote alarm reset



## Joes04 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi, I just bought a used 04 gto and everytime I set the door lock on the key remote the horn honks loudly three times. I did not get an owners manual and wonder if there is a simple way to stop this. Its very annoying! Thanks Joe


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Joes04 said:


> Hi, I just bought a used 04 gto and everytime I set the door lock on the key remote the horn honks loudly three times. I did not get an owners manual and wonder if there is a simple way to stop this. Its very annoying! Thanks Joe


Joe, that is a warning from the security system telling you that there is a problem and the system cannot activate (Triple horn in rapid fire). This can be caused by either door not being shut all the way, or the trunk not being shut all the way OR a malfunction in the security system. Obviously you have used all the doors since so it cannot be that, so it would seem like a trip to the dealer is in order. The system needs service.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I wouldn't go to the dealer just yet. Most of us are not used to the Aussie way. The GTO is set-up so its very difficult to lock you keys in the car. Both doors have to be shut to lock the car, unlike US vehicles where you can activate the locking system then shut the doors. I've also experienced that once the alarm system is activated, you have to unactivate it with the key fob unlock button - using the key in the lock and then opening the door will activate the alarm. Try making sure both doors are shut before you go to the dealer.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xman said:


> I wouldn't go to the dealer just yet. Most of us are not used to the Aussie way. The GTO is set-up so its very difficult to lock you keys in the car. Both doors have to be shut to lock the car, unlike US vehicles where you can activate the locking system then shut the doors. I've also experienced that once the alarm system is activated, you have to unactivate it with the key fob unlock button - using the key in the lock and then opening the door will activate the alarm. Try making sure both doors are shut before you go to the dealer.


So you think he is trying lock the doors with the FOB before he shuts the door? That seems so obvious, it couldnt possibly be it. Could it?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Dealer should have given him the brief!


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

On mine, The passenger door lock was stuck and wouldnt go down and caused the triple horn beep. I got in the passenger side shut the door and locked and unlocked manually about 10 times and it loosened up. Works fine now. :cheers


----------



## Joes04 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info the passenger side door lock is hanging up and not locking or unlocking with the remote. Thanks Joe


----------



## LBgto (Dec 14, 2004)

Also a heads up that there are quite a few '04 people having door lock/unlocking issues that are resulting in warranty work. Door lock actuators are being replaced at a rising rate. Just look over at ls1gto.com and search.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Joes04 said:


> Thanks for the info the passenger side door lock is hanging up and not locking or unlocking with the remote. Thanks Joe


I had the exact same problem Sorry I didnt get to you sooner! :cheers 
SasDawg


----------

